# Manaus 2021, ruas e avenidas se transformaram em rios na maior cheia já registrado em Manaus



## Ponta Negra (Sep 3, 2011)

Manaus ou Manáos, apelidada de Paris dos Trópicos ou Nova Veneza. Meus registros na maior cheia do Rio Negro em Manaus, a cheia dos rios da Amazônia ocorre nos meses de fevereiro a julho e em 2021 teve a maior de todas.

Avenida Eduardo Ribeiro com Rua Floriano Peixoto










Praça Tenreiro Aranha 










Rua Floriano Peixoto com vista o Prédio da Alfândega construída pelos ingleses no final do século XIX










Avenida eduardo ribeiro










Praça da Matriz











Rua Barão de São Domingos 










Avenida Joaquim Nabuco










Praça Adalberto Vale (Pavilhão Universal) 










Marombas na Rua Barão de São Domingos










Passarelas 










Avenida eduardo ribeiro



















Praça do Relógio



















Rua e Rio 










Mercado municipal










Alfândega










Rua Floriano Peixoto










Avenida Joaquim Nabuco










Passarelas










Janeiro de 2021 e Junho de 2021 










O avanço do rio










Fotos minhas


----------



## jvitor2012 (Aug 25, 2012)

Deu um ar mais europeu ao centro da cidade, lembrou Amsterdã. haha

Parabéns pelas belas imagens!


----------



## thiago uchoa (Apr 13, 2010)

Custa fazer uma orla descente com contenção na cidade ???


----------



## Ponta Poranense (Apr 18, 2012)

Que loucura, muitas das áreas alagadas estão a um distancia considerável do Rio.


----------



## ulilopes (Nov 2, 2006)

Os amazonense estão familiarizados com as cheias do rio. Pela quantidade de pessoas circulando nos trechos com água, passa a impressão que a cheia não afeta muito o dia a dia do comércio nas ruas alagadas.
Outra coisa que chama a atenção é que, em Manaus, na água parada aparenta não ter lixo e sujeira boiando. Na região onde moro quando ocorre pontos de alagamentos, o que mais se vê são garrafas plásticas e lixo boiando na água. e as pessoas se afastam das áreas alagadas para não se contaminarem.


----------



## LUISPEDRO (Oct 13, 2009)

Essas marombas no centro comercial foram feitas excepcionalmente para essa cheia ou é algo comum durante essa época do ano aí?


----------



## Alexandre Alcântara (May 24, 2009)

thiago uchoa said:


> Custa fazer uma orla descente com contenção na cidade ???


Criadas no século 19 por ingleses para aterrar o igarapé Espírito Santo, as galerias pluviais do Centro de Manaus, com a enchente, ficam obstruídas e não funcionam. 











































As águas invadem por baixo algumas ruas e avenidas do Centro Histórico de Manaus. Portanto, é mais ou menos assim: vamos nos adaptando de acordo com a força do fenômeno da natural, rs.


----------



## Alexandre Alcântara (May 24, 2009)

LUISPEDRO said:


> Essas marombas no centro comercial foram feitas excepcionalmente para essa cheia ou é algo comum durante essa época do ano aí?


É comum, exceto, quando não temos uma grande cheia, que é bem raro. Se não me falha a memória. Ano passado não foi preciso construir marombas. Pelo menos onde existe a circulação de ônibus, em frente ao porto, eu posso afirmar que não teve marombas.


----------



## Ponta Negra (Sep 3, 2011)

Outras imagens










No Igarapé do Mestre Chico









Foto própria


----------



## Lafaveiga_madrid (Aug 25, 2010)

Muito interessante!


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

Interessante.
1) o PROSAMIM teve ter ajudado a retirar gente de áreas afetadas. Uma de muitas vantagens.

2) Como é difícil encontrar fotos do centro de Manaus sem procurar especificamente! Desses prédios históricos não conhecia nenhum

3) me fez pensar na grande cheia de Porto Alegre em 1941. A cidade ficou com água muito mais alta que isso aí, em todo o centro, por um mês.

belas fotos!


----------



## jailson_sp (Jan 28, 2009)

Com a cheia, não acontece dessa água toda ficar com mau cheiro?


----------



## Ponta Negra (Sep 3, 2011)

A prefeitura usa produtos para não dar o cheiro na água


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Eu gostei muito dessas fotos, nunca tinha visto tantas fotos desses prédios históricos de Manaus!
Parece que a população já se acostumou com a cheia do rio, mas será que não tem nada que pudesse ser feito para impedir?


----------



## Ponta Negra (Sep 3, 2011)

Não, devido grande nível do rio durante a cheia


----------



## Ponta Negra (Sep 3, 2011)

A rua mais antiga da cidade durante a maior cheia do Rio Negro com 30,02 metros









Foto própria


----------

